# "bones"



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

I`m not a big tv watcher, usally just sports and movies. However, within the last 3 - 4 months, I have a little more time for tv. Bones, to me, is the best show out there right now. Insightful, funny, daring, and decidingly different, I can not get enough of Bones and Booth.
Also, the supporting cast. Though, I hope they bring Zach back. Does anyone else out there share my enthusiasm for "Bones"?


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes I do. The first time I saw this show it wasn't that great but my girlfriend always wacht the show on TV. So, I have to see it too. :scratch: After 2 or 3 chapters, I said, "mmm, this looks good", and now, we are about to buy the seasons. :clap:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

ludwignew said:


> Yes I do. The first time I saw this show it wasn't that great but my girlfriend always wacht the show on TV. So, I have to see it too. :scratch: After 2 or 3 chapters, I said, "mmm, this looks good", and now, we are about to buy the seasons. :clap:


yes, I want to do the same myself. In fact, if you go on line to Bones, you can watch all the other old episodes, which I think is great. Since my wife and myself just got started this year. I love the whole cast.
I have not had that feeling since the original Star Trek series with McCoy, Spock, Kirk, Scotty, Zulu, Uhura, you get the picture.

I hope they bring Zach back. He was odd, but cool.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

With all the rubbish you get on TV these days, Bones is a breath of fresh air..
Love every episode, infact it's the only show that I'll put up with some of the earlier rubbish, prior to the show starting..

I saw an episode last week where they sneaked Zach out of the Institution, to help them with a case..
Could be a fore runner to Zach coming back!!


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Prof. said:


> With all the rubbish you get on TV these days, Bones is a breath of fresh air..
> Love every episode, infact it's the only show that I'll put up with some of the earlier rubbish, prior to the show starting..
> 
> I saw an episode last week where they sneaked Zach out of the Institution, to help them with a case..
> Could be a fore runner to Zach coming back!!


That is a repeat, but a very good episode. So, we`ll see. But yes, "Bones" is a breath of fresh air.


www.hometheaterreview.com/audio-video-brands/stargate-cinema.php


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

We must be way behind you in episodes, because that was a new episode for us down here.:R

Greg..I've just spotted a typo in your previous post that made me laugh..
I don't remember a "Zulu" in Star Trek!!!.:rofl:..I think you mean Sulu..


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Prof. said:


> We must be way behind you in episodes, because that was a new episode for us down here.:R
> 
> Greg..I've just spotted a typo in your previous post that made me laugh..
> I don't remember a "Zulu" in Star Trek!!!.:rofl:..I think you mean Sulu..


Wow, that is pretty funny. I only know its old because I saw it about a month ago. And now they are showing new episodes. Though I`m upset, because they bumped Bones for this new show called, The Secret Millionaire, hopefully next week, both Bones and Booth will be back.
If you go online, you can watch some of the previous series shows. including the Pilot. in fact, I need to watch that very soon!!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

deacongreg said:


> If you go online, you can watch some of the previous series shows. including the Pilot. in fact, I need to watch that very soon!!


Thanks for the tip, but I'm afraid it's the BIG screen or nothing for me these days..:bigsmile:

On another note...I was flipping through HDTV channels the other night, and I came across that Vampire show called "Angel"..and there standing before me was Booth!!..
I never knew that he played the role of Angel.!!


----------

